

Court documents in the Microsoft/ No-IP civil case - nimish
http://www.noticeoflawsuit.com/index.htm

======
greenyoda
There's some interesting stuff in the "Second Amended Order Granting Ex Parte
Application for a TRO":

 _" 4\. There is good cause to believe that Defendant Vitalwerks has engaged
in and is likely to engage in acts or practices that violate the Anti-
Cybersquatting Consumer Protection Act (15 U.S.C. § 1125) and the common law
of negligence, and that Microsoft is, therefore, likely to prevail on the
merits of this action."_

According to Wikipedia:

 _" The Anticybersquatting Consumer Protection Act (ACPA), 15 U.S.C. §
1125(d), is an American law enacted in 1999 and that established a cause of
action for registering, trafficking in, or using a domain name confusingly
similar to, or dilutive of, a trademark or personal name."_[1]

The Order also states:

 _" All Malware Defendants: ... Using sub-domains containing Microsoft’s
protected marks ..."_

So this suggests that Vitalwerks (doing business as No-IP.com) may have been
helping distribute the malware by registering innocent-looking domains for the
victims to click on (something like "microsoft.com.malware.me").

I'd find it hard to believe that a legitimate company that registers domain
names for its users wouldn't have a mechanism to filter out obviously
fraudulent ones (especially since there's a law that prohibits the use of such
domain names). There aren't really any legitimate reasons to have a domain
beginning with "microsoft.com.", for example, unless you happen to be
Microsoft.

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anticybersquatting_Consumer_Pr...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anticybersquatting_Consumer_Protection_Act)

